# Sticky  Sex Section Rules, Please Read This First!



## Chris H.

Sexual problems in marriage have been a common topic on Talk About Marriage, so we decided to make a special section for these types of discussion.

We have talked a lot about what kind of discussions to allow and not to allow regarding sex on Talk About Marriage. The goal is to encourage Q & A for personal problems, while at the same time offending the least amount of people possible. :scratchhead: How do you do that when it comes to the issue of sex?

There doesn't seem to be an answer that is "clear as day." Please bear with us as this new section develops.

This is what we have come up with after talking to mods and other members.

*What is NOT Allowed:* Anything that resembles pornography. This could be in the form of pictures, video, or just people posting sex stories. *The purpose of this section is not to arouse others*. Threads deemed for this purpose will be deleted. If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it is subject to deletion.

*NO* Posts or threads started just to explore fantasies or for similar reasons; they will be deleted.

*NO* Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.

*What IS Allowed:* *Informative* *Q&A from people looking for help with a problem and those who wish to provide constructive feedback*. We realize that detailed descriptions are sometimes necessary to explain, and so we allow that. Visitors should be aware that they may encounter graphic discussions on sexuality in this section. 

*If you are a person who is easily offended by discussions about sexuality or sex acts, you may not want to read posts in this section.

*If threads in other sections are "sexuality related," moderators may move them here.

Anything that does not fall within the guidelines above is subject to deletion by our moderators, and we won't always provide explanation other than pointing to these guidelines. Moderating Talk About Marriage is a very time consuming process, so please be patient with our moderators and respect their decisions on these issues. Our moderators are volunteers, and without them, the site would not be able to run.


----------

